# Chi's In The Winter? Snow?



## Chi-Chi

Hello, winter is coming soon!! I don't know where the majority of you live, perhaps you wont be able to answer my question, but I will ask anyway. I Live in Canada, as you can imagine it gets very cold in the winter, and the snow will be well above my chihuahua, Ben's head. Ben is a year old, his past owners never allowed him to go outside so he has never experienced winter, I was wondering how Chi's manage the snow? Ben is always cold, it's not to cold right now, averaging around 5 degrees Celsius mid day, but he is already cold, and dislikes going outside. Do your chi's go outside in the winter? I have ordered him a thick fuzzy coat, a full body/ padded snowsuit, and high neoprene boots, and I also have a fleece body suit for him to wear under his snowsuit, do you think he will be warm enough? I think he will be able to walk outside if he is on the road, but I have no idea what I am going to do when he needs to do his business. Clearing a patch of snow in the lawn will be a pain, I will constantly be shoveling the area. I was thinking of leaving a bin upside down, and lifting it when he needs it, but then I realized it will just freeze down or get snowed over. How do you deal with it? It's my first small dog, before this all I have owned is Newfoundlands and other large dogs. I really do not want to use any indoor device (pee pads, etc). He is finally learning to go outside after a year of exhausting house breaking and I don't want to confuse him. Do you have any ideas? 

Thanks 

- Christina


----------



## Krista

Hi, I'm from Canada too, and Yoshi sure hates the snow  When she was little, I had to clear a place out on the lawn for her to potty, because even a little snow would be up to and touching her chest, which is way too cold. She wears a sweater, and a coat outside, and she doesn't go out on really cold days. She is trained to go on a pad now because there are some days here where she really shouldn't go outside, even a couple minutes could be dangerous


----------



## OrchardLane

We live in Canada but even in the worst storms our pack goes out (that being said it is usually a lightning fast poo/pee on those days). 

We have Mutt Lukks for their feet as in the cold of winter their little feet can literally freeze within minutes. So each Chi has their own set.

We also have various winter clothes for them to wear outside depending on the weather/temperature outside - ranging from lightweight downfilled jackets with hoods to full out multi-layer outfits with hats for the coldest days.

Our pack has been outside in some pretty high snow and very cold weather - we have never had an issue. 

We clear off our front deck for them and make a path so that they can run under the front deck so they can poo/pee on bare ground wit the shelter of the deck on top. Then when they are done, they run back up to the door. 

On the really bad days we have had to clear a path (not the whole deck) and they are running on this little path with snow a good foot-2feet+ over their heads on either side of them.

They really don't mind the weather so long as you take the precautions. We would never send them out without their boots or clothing though - it is too cold for them. 

They know their limit but even so we go outside with them to watch them and see if there are any signs of distress (like OMG I am off the path ... what now?!! or I lost my bootie!!). 

They are beyond quick on the cold, cold days and actually linger/have fun on the nicer days.

So long as you protect their feet, ears and torso you will be fine. Always clear a path (right to the bare ground/bare wood/stone of the deck) and keep the potty area close to the house.


----------



## barefoot

Where have you all found the down filled coats and snowsuits? I did buy a pair of fido fleece booties and we have sweaters and coats. BUt she is comfortable now that way. I think we need something extra heavy duty for January/Feb weather. It gets so cold it is painful to be outside.

Emma


----------



## BABY BABS

We built a roof over the kennel we have for our little ones. They have a doggy door in and out and a roof and we have wrapped in blue tarps to protect it from the wind and snow blowing in. It is new this year but So far so good we got our first snow this weekend.


----------



## Chi-Chi

Thanks for the replies, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one on the forum from Canada 

I hope my chi is as brave as yours OrchardLane, haha I'm worried he will refuse to go outside.

barefoot - try ebay, there are so many nice coats and such for cheap.

baby babs = lucky you, I wish I had a kennel, that would be useful. I almost bought one, but I don't have a big enough vehicle to transport it.

I also have a winter hat/scarf for Ben, do you think that those will actually keep him warm or are they just for show? I haven't tried them yet, but he has a rain hat. He doesn't exactly like it, but he prefers wearing the hat to getting his head wet/ears full of water/water dripping in his eyes. lol


----------



## OrchardLane

Ours weren't brave to start with hehe - they learned after a few goes that it was Ok. We learned the first winter about the booties as they would be in pain their feet were so cold so we immediately got them the Mutt Lukks. 

We have little hats for ours too and they do work. It is important to keep their ears warm too especially on the cold days as they can freeze easily. So we tuck their little ears up and tie the hat on. Put their coat (or shirt, sweater and coat) on and off they go.


----------



## Chili-mom

OrchardLane said:


> Ours weren't brave to start with hehe - they learned after a few goes that it was Ok. We learned the first winter about the booties as they would be in pain their feet were so cold so we immediately got them the Mutt Lukks.
> 
> We have little hats for ours too and they do work. It is important to keep their ears warm too especially on the cold days as they can freeze easily. So we tuck their little ears up and tie the hat on. Put their coat (or shirt, sweater and coat) on and off they go.


How cold does it need to be before the babies need their Mutt Lukks? And are the boots only for snow or do they need them even in dry weather?


----------



## OrchardLane

We put the Mutt Lukks on as soon as the snow stays on the ground. Snow itself can be cold - so it is a preventative measure to keep their paws from freezing.


----------

